# Fluorite



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've got two bags worth of fluorite that were used for about 4 months. I no longer need it so if someone wants some cheap fluorite pm me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you coming to the meeting next Saturday? You could bring them.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

I may do that. I've been meaning to attend one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Please do! What color Flourite do you have? If it is black or very dark, I may be interested.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

It's just the standard flourite. It's sort of red with black mixed in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

PM sent.


----------

